# Auf Nachkommastellen prüfen.



## riedom (1. Nov 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe als Rückgabe Ergebnis eine double Zahl.
Ich muss nun Prüfen, ob bis zur 3en Nachkommastelle etwas anderes außer 0 steht. Wenn nicht soll ich die Zahl ohne Kommastellen ausgeben.

Ich bitte um Hilfe
Vielen Dank
Riedom


----------



## Tarrew (1. Nov 2016)

Also so könntest du prüfen ob die ersten drei Nachkommastellen 0 sind:

```
public static boolean testDecimalPlace(double d) {
    return ((int) d) * 1000 == (int) (d * 1000);
}
```

Oder um es etwas allgemeiner zu halten und eine beliebige Anzahl an Nachkommastellen auf 0 zu überprüfen: 

```
public static boolean testDecimalPlace(double d, int numOfPlaces) {
    return ((int) d) * Math.pow(10, numOfPlaces) == (int) (d * Math.pow(10, numOfPlaces));
}
```


----------



## mrBrown (1. Nov 2016)

Ist die Aufgabe, die Prüfung auf die Nachkommastellen zu implementieren, oder nur die Zahl passend Formatiert auszugeben? Wenn letzteres, dann klingt das nach DecimalFormat


----------

